# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Xbox One S 1TB Forza Horizons 3 + Hot wheels + 2 extra games

## pas2007

Πωλείται το Xbox One S 1TB Forza Horizons 3 + Hot wheels σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση με συσκευασία και με λίγες ώρες λειτουργίας.

Περιλαμβάνει ένα χειριστήριο και 2 games. Worms Battlegrounds και Tales from the Borderlands.

200€

Όχι ανταλλαγές.

----------

